

We Don’t Need More Scientists — We Need Better Ones - wallflower
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2012/06/scientist_shortage_is_a_myth_.html

======
cup
We don't need new scientists or better ones, what we need is more funding and
money. With most western governments quick to slash science funding at even
the smallest hint of economic gloom it's no suprise that science has been
performing poorly.

The author of the article, as a medicinal chemist, should know that his kind
of work is impossible without significant financial contributions. Even the
cheapest DSC or triple quad is going to cost him in the mid 5 figures.

